# New member



## Mansir39 (May 9, 2014)

This is my first post but hope to be active member. I've been reading past posts and see there is a lot of really good info here.. I am 39 and a very tall 5'5" 185lber... If that's possible .. Back in the gym for few months after taking last year off and feeling good again.. Looking forward to making some good friends here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashoprep1 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## sneedham (May 19, 2014)

Welcome bro..I was out for a while to then I found this place and am back in the gym at least 4 days a week.... They tell me they will hunt me down if I do not lift...lol

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## SwoleZilla (May 19, 2014)

welcome


----------



## Riles (May 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## StanG (May 20, 2014)

Welcome to IM...


----------



## brazey (May 21, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## gds92115 (May 22, 2014)

welcome fellow newbie.


----------



## Clamenza (Jun 5, 2014)

welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Jun 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Jun 6, 2014)

welcome


----------

